# U.S. Open on XM



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

SkyReport:


> Golf fans may not have regular access to Oakmont Country Club, but XM Satellite Radio is going to give some a glimpse of what its like to play a round at the prestegious golf facility. The satcaster said this week that it will be offering complete coverage of the 2007 U.S. Open from June 14-17.
> 
> The 107th annual U.S. Open will air on XM channel 146 with play-by-play coverage and commentary from each day at noon ET to 7 p.m., followed by a 30-minute post-round recap show.
> 
> ...


www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

